
Actix-Web v3.0 - adamch
https://paper.dropbox.com/published/Announcing-Actix-Web-v3.0-QOXXb1lXgTubzXHzUq9ONY5
======
adamch
Congratulations to the team. I've been working on an actix-web service for my
job for ~6 months now, and it's generally been very pleasant. I'm really
excited at how well the transition from a single maintainer to a community-run
project has gone. The actix team have been great at answering questions on
Gitter.

Today I was debugging a memory leak, and tracked it down to creating multiple
awc::Clients. I found the commit that fixed it, assumed it was in one of the
3.0 beta branches, and prepared myself for a long, boring conversation with my
coworkers about whether we were prepared to use a beta release. And then I
checked and 3.0 had been released only an hour ago! Great timing.

